# If negative claims about CPEC are correct, why is Pakistan's adversary still maintaining a military?



## Kamikaze Pilot

If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?

Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Reichsmarschall said:


> View attachment 469163


Post clarified. See above.


----------



## war&peace

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


That's a nice question but it should be rather answered by you guys.


----------



## KapitaanAli

This is a silly question.
How else are we going to defend against China on our West!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The old proverb.....if you can't beat them, then join them.
The Indian mentality......if you can't beat them then make ridiculous claims just to feel good.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## El Sidd

Windjammer said:


> The old proverb.....if you can't beat them, then join them.
> The Indian mentality......if you can't beat them then make ridiculous claims just to feel good.



Cpec was concieved by Kalam Azad and Nehru

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

El Sidd said:


> Cpec was concieved by Kalam Azad and Nehru


Did they break the Coconut on their head.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashok321

As per the conventional wisdom, FDI injection to most countries have been seen to be working well. Hence the impact of China's 62 billion financial development input would remain the same way. Pakistan's infrastructure is improving. Pakistani economy is growing @ 5% plus and this is without CPEC completion. The day CPEC bears it's fruits, Pakistan would be experiencing 6% plus GDP.

On CPEC, who are those nay sayers and what is their agenda?
Modians >>>>>>> _Pardonne moi sil vouz plait_.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## El Sidd

Windjammer said:


> Did they break the Coconut on their head.



Oh yeah.... 

Right when we laid the Foundation of Karakoram highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

*If negative claims about CPEC are correct, why is Pakistan's adversary still maintaining a military?*

lol indians soch soch k hi mar jayen gay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.



Skewed logic !!

Made worse by the clarification


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Kami leone said:


> *If negative claims about CPEC are correct, why is Pakistan's adversary still maintaining a military?*
> 
> lol indians soch soch k hi mar jayen gay


This question occurred to me after seeing various threads on Indian military arms purchases.


----------



## Hell hound

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


assuming that you are not trolling and your question is genuine let me ask few things first so we could better understand your post.
1) what negative claims are we talking about here?
2) what impact does those claims would have on our economy and how will it bankrupt us?
3)why would china want to bankrupt us?
4)what you assume will happen to us after bankruptcy that you wouldn't have any use left for your armed forces?(try to keep the response to this question as pakistan centric as you can)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Hell hound said:


> assuming that you are not trolling and your question is genuine let me ask few things first so we could better understand your post.
> 1) what negative claims are we talking about here?
> 2) what impact does those claims would have on our economy and how will it bankrupt us?
> 3)why would china want to bankrupt us?
> 4)what you assume will happen to us after bankruptcy that you wouldn't have any use left for your armed forces?(try to keep the response to this question as pakistan centric as you can)


I am a layman. I myself don't understand CPEC or economics in general. All I have guessed is that CPEC is something bad for Pakistan's economy and would bankrupt it. As a result, it wouldn't have money for military expenditure. Pakistan would be left defenseless.

If that's the case, why is India not lowering it's guard? 

For details about criticism of CPEC, please refer to umpteen number of anti-CPEC threads. 

Please give your explanation in non-technical style which lay people can understand.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

KapitaanAli said:


> This is a silly question.
> How else are we going to defend against China on our West!


But you have around 70% of your forces on the Pakistan-India border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Whether CPEC is bad for us or good, you shouldn't worry about it.


But if our enemy is worried, then it means it's good for us.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

abcxyz0000 said:


> I am a layman. I myself don't understand CPEC or economics in general. All I have guessed is that CPEC is something bad for Pakistan's economy and would bankrupt it. As a result, it wouldn't have money for military expenditure. Pakistan would be left defenseless.
> 
> If that's the case, why is India not lowering it's guard?
> 
> For details about criticism of CPEC, please refer to umpteen number of anti-CPEC threads.
> 
> Please give your explanation in non-technical style which lay people can understand.


CPEC will lead to a surge in revenue, period; thus leading to an increase of our defense budget.

We did not initiate one of the world's largest and most ambitious mega-project to become bankrupt. I would rather take the word of the hundreds of engineers, geographers, planners, economists, financial institutions, world organizations and etc... that have green-lighted and praised the project over your little guess.

Have you ever thought for a second that what comes out of India regarding Pakistan is mostly BS, including the CPEC related rhetoric? India has been spewing falsities since 1947 - spinning up the most absurd theories and conclusions I've ever heard in my life. To give you an example, not too long ago; the most viewed Indian news agencies were claiming that Shahid Afridi is an ISI agent because he took pictures with the DG ISPR. Indians being a gullible, over-egoistic and low-IQ people would obviously believe that.

The perception that Pakistan will become bankrupt, collapsed, implode and blah blah is nothing new amongst Indians. They are fooled into thinking that India is some super-power and Pakistan is a crippled and dying desert country when in reality an average Pakistani is better off than an average Indians. Keep believing what you want to believe, in the end - it's not going to change the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Reichsmarschall said:


> View attachment 469163



Our opinions have changed since then. Now we no longer want Pakistan.



abcxyz0000 said:


> I am a layman. I myself don't understand CPEC or economics in general. All I have guessed is that CPEC is something bad for Pakistan's economy and would bankrupt it. As a result, it wouldn't have money for military expenditure. Pakistan would be left defenseless.
> 
> If that's the case, why is India not lowering it's guard?
> 
> For details about criticism of CPEC, please refer to umpteen number of anti-CPEC threads.
> 
> Please give your explanation in non-technical style which lay people can understand.



India's military modernization is not Pakistan-centric.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

randomradio said:


> Our opinions have changed since then. Now we no longer want Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> India's military modernization is not Pakistan-centric.


thats even better bcoz grapes are sour


----------



## randomradio

Reichsmarschall said:


> thats even better bcoz grapes are sour



I bet Jinnah's rolling in his grave right about now.


----------



## Vapnope

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?


India or any country for that matter wouldn't want a powerful adversary encircling it. 
And if we assume that CPEC is only going to benefit Pakistan and China, then two enemies together becomes a big risk.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Vapnope said:


> India or any country for that matter wouldn't want a powerful adversary encircling it.
> And if we assume that CPEC is only going to benefit Pakistan and China, then two enemies together becomes a big risk.





war&peace said:


> That's a nice question but it should be rather answered by you guys.





Windjammer said:


> The old proverb.....if you can't beat them, then join them.
> The Indian mentality......if you can't beat them then make ridiculous claims just to feel good.





Talwar e Pakistan said:


> CPEC will lead to a surge in revenue, period; thus leading to an increase of our defense budget.
> 
> We did not initiate one of the world's largest and most ambitious mega-project to become bankrupt. I would rather take the word of the hundreds of engineers, geographers, planners, economists, financial institutions, world organizations and etc... that have green-lighted and praised the project over your little guess.
> 
> Have you ever thought for a second that what comes out of India regarding Pakistan is mostly BS, including the CPEC related rhetoric? India has been spewing falsities since 1947 - spinning up the most absurd theories and conclusions I've ever heard in my life. To give you an example, not too long ago; the most viewed Indian news agencies were claiming that Shahid Afridi is an ISI agent because he took pictures with the DG ISPR. Indians being a gullible, over-egoistic and low-IQ people would obviously believe that.
> 
> The perception that Pakistan will become bankrupt, collapsed, implode and blah blah is nothing new amongst Indians. They are fooled into thinking that India is some super-power and Pakistan is a crippled and dying desert country when in reality an average Pakistani is better off than an average Indians. Keep believing what you want to believe, in the end - it's not going to change the reality.







Windjammer said:


> The old proverb.....if you can't beat them, then join them.
> The Indian mentality......if you can't beat them then make ridiculous claims just to feel good.





war&peace said:


> That's a nice question but it should be rather answered by you guys.





Hell hound said:


> assuming that you are not trolling and your question is genuine let me ask few things first so we could better understand your post.
> 1) what negative claims are we talking about here?
> 2) what impact does those claims would have on our economy and how will it bankrupt us?
> 3)why would china want to bankrupt us?
> 4)what you assume will happen to us after bankruptcy that you wouldn't have any use left for your armed forces?(try to keep the response to this question as pakistan centric as you can)



You all seem to overlook/ignore two facts:

1. Many many Pakistanis also believe that CPEC would do more harm than good to Pakistan. 

2. Did you ever consider that thousands of engineers, geographers, planners, economists, financial institutions, world organizations and etc... have been bribed to promote CPEC? China has tacitly said to these folks, "For public consumption we are saying that we are giving the loan for Pakistan's development. But you can siphon it off for your personal use. Media too would get their share so that they keep their mouth shut." 
Don't forget that corruption is the no. 1 weakness of Pakistan.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.



@MagicMarker @ranjeet @Jackdaws @SOUTHie


----------



## bananarepublic

MagicMarker said:


> CPEC will drive them into a debt trap, there is not doubt about that. Its long term Risks far outweigh its benefits.
> 
> But it will also result in consolidation of chinese control over pakistan and its army. And that is not a good thing for us. A free stupid pakistan is far better than a slave pakistan under chinese control.


There is no debt trap the loans taken for different projects have guaranteed packback most of the loans are either for power plants or road infrastructure with very low intrest rates.


----------



## Basel

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.



The correct question should be, why India still want aggressive posture and still adding new units near Pakistani border if CPEC is poison for Pakistan and will ultimately destroy it (as per Indians).


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

MagicMarker said:


> CPEC will drive them into a debt trap, there is not doubt about that. Its long term Risks far outweigh its benefits.
> 
> But it will also result in consolidation of chinese control over pakistan and its army. And that is not a good thing for us. A free stupid pakistan is far better than a slave pakistan under chinese control.


I think it would give mixed results. The truth may lie somewhere between. And both Pakistanis and Indians would be claiming victory in this debate. There would no clear winner or clear loser. Hence it all would be down to interpretation by both sides.


----------



## Soulspeek

Nopes.... Thats bcoz we dont need jihadi scums to intermingle with rest of India and create civil war like situation. The very same reason why we didn't annex Bangladesh after 1971.



Reichsmarschall said:


> thats even better bcoz grapes are sour


----------



## Jackdaws

abcxyz0000 said:


> @MagicMarker @ranjeet @Jackdaws @SOUTHie



Because the world does not like to see a state collapse - it causes all sorts of issues with civil war, refugees etc. Can you just imagine the number of refugees at India's own door if there was civil war in Pakistan. Last time 10 million poured in. 

The problem is that it's economic failure would lead to China getting a military presence there. It would almost be a soft take over - China will keep some Viceroy type figure there. Obviously the name will be more palatable and less imperial like "Chinese Coordinator" or some such but he will perform like a Viceroy - with both - political parties as well as Military reporting to him. Pak judiciary might wage a lone battle but eventually they will have to come around as well. End result - there won't be a collapse - but Pak will end up being a quasi colony of China. The bonhomie will disappear.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


@naveedullahkhankhattak @DESERT FIGHTER @Well.wisher @El Sidd @Mugwop @django @Spring Onion

@somebozo


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Soulspeek said:


> Nopes.... Thats bcoz we dont need jihadi scums to intermingle with rest of India and create civil war like situation. The very same reason why we didn't annex Bangladesh after 1971.


who want to join hindutva assholes? we rejected the idea of living with those scums in 1947 the hindus are worst creature to ever exist on this planet disgusting subumans


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


@Mirza Jatt


----------



## Mirza Jatt

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Mirza Jatt



By the above logic:

India will be destroyed soon since Khalistanis, Kerala, Tripura, Meghalaya, Darjeeling, Hyderabad, Naxalites are asking for separate nations and India will be broken down to pieces.

Add to it..

India's minority is dying under Modi and will be soon faced with revilt and there after the country will be doomed.

also..

India's economy is in shackles (although the numbers say otherwise) and soon India will be left behind with a collapsed economy.

also...

Hindus are the rapists and soon all the women will be raped and killed from the country and then only Pakistan will exist.

SO...since all these above things are what our Pakistani friends believe then what the use of them maintaining a military right ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


@Clutch


----------



## El Sidd

abcxyz0000 said:


> @naveedullahkhankhattak @DESERT FIGHTER @Well.wisher @El Sidd @Mugwop @django @Spring Onion
> 
> @somebozo



i cannot understand your english.
please be specific when you ask questions without the lengthy dramatic Bollywood background.
thanks


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


@fitpOsitive


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Jackdaws said:


> Because the world does not like to see a state collapse - it causes all sorts of issues with civil war, refugees etc. Can you just imagine the number of refugees at India's own door if there was civil war in Pakistan. Last time 10 million poured in.
> 
> The problem is that it's economic failure would lead to China getting a military presence there. It would almost be a soft take over - China will keep some Viceroy type figure there. Obviously the name will be more palatable and less imperial like "Chinese Coordinator" or some such but he will perform like a Viceroy - with both - political parties as well as Military reporting to him. Pak judiciary might wage a lone battle but eventually they will have to come around as well. End result - there won't be a collapse - but Pak will end up being a quasi colony of China. The bonhomie will disappear.


yeah Mission akhand bharat achieved


----------



## Jackdaws

Reichsmarschall said:


> yeah Mission akhand bharat achieved



Bharat is already Akhand as far as I am concerned. No other land required.


----------



## fitpOsitive

abcxyz0000 said:


> @fitpOsitive


True, no doubt in it.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

El Sidd said:


> i cannot understand your english.
> please be specific when you ask questions without the lengthy dramatic Bollywood background.
> thanks


Jhoot mat bol. There is no lengthy dramatic background. Except you, everybody who read the post has got the point.


----------



## El Sidd

abcxyz0000 said:


> Jhoot mat bol. There is no lengthy dramatic background. Except you, everybody who read the post has got the point.



sadhaaran bhashaa me poch le yr... hindi me poch lo agar hindi bolte ho..warna urdu punjabi me poch lo...
me jawaab donga fikar na karo


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


@SabzShaheen



abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.



@The Diplomat @Iqbal Ali @Imad.Khan

@Cookie Monster


----------



## Cookie Monster

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


Whether or not CPEC will have negative effects on Pak depends a great deal on how it is carried out by the two gov(Chinese/Pak), the businesses/contractors involved, and the policies(like tariffs/taxes/ease of doing business/etc). I'm sure there will be corruption/kickbacks involved in many of these projects being built under CPEC but as long as there is a net benefit for Pak/China that's all I'm interested in. Of course China will benefit hands down bcuz one of the key goals will be accomplished for it, which is to have an alternate route to the middle east(for oil) if there's a blockade of its sea routes in case of war.

As for Pak, I have very little faith in the ppl running the show...but as long as it propels Pakistan at the center stage it should still be beneficial. It has the potential to attract FDI, businesses(foreign and local) would want to set up shop around CPEC bcuz of massive amounts of goods flowing in and out of China through CPEC...in general that would create jobs and stimulate the economy.

India isn't against CPEC out of the goodness of its heart and concern for Pak. India simply is against it bcuz it passes through Kashmir, which they claim...but most importantly, India doesn't want Pak/China interests being intertwined anymore than they already are. What India fears is that CPEC might make Pak crucial enough for China to the point where it will increase the chance of a two front war.

In the past China/India have fought without Pak's involvement and India/Pak have fought without China's direct involvement. After sinking billions into Pak and having a strategic supply route through Pak, an attack from India on Pak can easily get China to attack India as well. This severely diminishes the conventional military advantage India has over Pak. It also reduces the significance of India blockading sea routes from the Middle East to eastern China bcuz China would remain unaffected for the most part once CPEC/Gawadar are fully operational. In conclusion...that's what all the fuss is about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SabzShaheen

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


Well, I don't think the negative points are so bad that if they are true, Pakistan will fail as a state.


----------



## Chakar The Great

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


Would be really interested to get the answer from Indian members, has to be logical though.



ashok321 said:


> As per the conventional wisdom, FDI injection to most countries have been seen to be working well. Hence the impact of China's 62 billion financial development input would remain the same way. Pakistan's infrastructure is improving. Pakistani economy is growing @ 5% plus and this is without CPEC completion. The day CPEC bears it's fruits, Pakistan would be experiencing 6% plus GDP.
> 
> On CPEC, who are those nay sayers and what is their agenda?
> Modians >>>>>>> _Pardonne moi sil vouz plait_.


Well summarized. 

CPEC is in fact a blessing for war torn country like Pakistan, who has lost over 100 billion dollars in the war on terror. Not to mention the distortion of country's image ( if any one cares) in the international arena.

I think China quickly realized that a bankrupt and failed Pakistan would be detrimental to China. CPEC has not been made with respect to India.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ThanatosI said:


> Would be really interested to get the answer from Indian members, has to be logical though.


Me too. But practically nobody is responding.


----------



## Chakar The Great

abcxyz0000 said:


> Me too. But practically nobody is responding.


I think there are alot of apprehensions on Indian side with regard to India's own national interests. Its good for Pakistan but it doesnt help India and it bypasses India. Sooner or later India will join the project with a different name, India would be allowed to transport goods to Afghanistan and central Asian states, even Russia.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Reichsmarschall said:


> who want to join hindutva assholes? we rejected the idea of living with those scums in 1947 the hindus are worst creature to ever exist on this planet disgusting subumans



I love my beef, no way I will allow them to take away my beef biryani and beef paya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ThanatosI said:


> I think there are alot of apprehensions on Indian side with regard to India's own national interests. Its good for Pakistan but it doesnt help India and it bypasses India. Sooner or later India will join the project with a different name, India would be allowed to transport goods to Afghanistan and central Asian states, even Russia.


I think it would give mixed results. The truth may lie somewhere between. And both Pakistanis and Indians would be claiming victory in this debate. There would no clear winner or clear loser. Hence it all would bedown to interpretation by both sides.


----------



## Shamsher1990

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


Because perhaps Pakistan is not the only adversary? Or even the main adversary.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Shamsher1990 said:


> Because perhaps Pakistan is not the only adversary? Or even the main adversary.


Are you Indian Muslim settled in Canada?


----------



## SabzShaheen

abcxyz0000 said:


> Are you Indian Muslim settled in Canada?


You're going to automatically assume he is an Indian Muslim because he doesn't believe Pakistan poses as much of a threat to India as some other countries? From that logic, I deduce you are a saffron brigade keyboard warrior.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

SabzShaheen said:


> You're going to automatically assume he is an Indian Muslim because he doesn't believe Pakistan poses as much of a threat to India as some other countries? From that logic, I deduce you are a saffron brigade keyboard warrior.


All his posts are pro-India.


----------



## SabzShaheen

abcxyz0000 said:


> All his posts are pro-India.


Then why assume he's a Muslim based on his post? I'm guessing I was mistaken and it was a random question..?


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


@mirage @Sal12 @Jaanbaz @Tom M


----------



## Tom M

abcxyz0000 said:


> @mirage @Sal12 @Jaanbaz @Tom M



Simple answer. "*Rome was not built in a day*".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


@AfrazulMandal


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

abcxyz0000 said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


@Indus Pakistan @Panzerfaust 3


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Bagheera said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


@xeuss @jamahir

- PRTP GWD


----------



## jamahir

Bagheera said:


> @xeuss @jamahir
> 
> - PRTP GWD



I don't know really. CPEC is not really my topic of interest.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Bagheera said:


> If negative claims about CPEC are correct, Pakistan should become bankrupt and the Pakistani state should collapse. Then there should be no need for it's adversary to maintain a military. But India is not only still maintaining a military but also making arms purchase and all. Why is it so?
> 
> Clarification: This thread is about the effects of CPEC and India's reaction to CPEC.


See, no one in South Asia cares about progress. It's the ego that I see dancing everywhere.
Pakistan is a failed state, but India still is still afraid. Pakistan can't handle 4 states, yet we want kashmir too.
I mean where is sanity, where is mindful thinking. In subcontinent, we are heading towards no where.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Baby Leone said:


> lol indians soch soch k hi mar jayen gay


Waqai sochne wali baat hai. 

Indeed, it's a food for thought. What is that secret or new card because of which Pakistanis exude such confidence? 

@SIPRA @Sainthood 101 @The Eagle


----------



## Maula Jatt

Kamikaze Pilot said:


> Waqai sochne wali baat hai.
> 
> Indeed, it's a food for thought. What is that secret or new card because of which Pakistanis exude such confidence?
> 
> @SIPRA @Sainthood 101 @The Eagle


F off troll


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Sainthood 101 said:


> F off troll


Tit for tat. You started it in another thread. Short memory?


----------



## Maula Jatt

Kamikaze Pilot said:


> Tit for tat. You started it in another thread. Short memory?


Again 
F off


----------

